# Cory catfish hiding all the time!?



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

My 3 emerald green cory cats are hiding all the time. I see them at night sometimes moving around, but i have had them for over a month and they all hide during the day, what am i doing wrong? I have 1 dwarf gourami, 6 pristella tetras, and 7 neons. In a 55 gallon.


----------



## RomansFiveEight (Jun 21, 2012)

You might consider a larger school.

In my experience though; that's just what they do. I've always had Cory's in one tank or another and they kind of do their thing and like to be left alone. If I've had them active it's been in heavily stocked tanks with a lot of movement. Maybe all the movement makes them feel a bit more secure; they can 'blend in' a bit. I've found them to do better in schools of 6 or more.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

My 8 false spotted usually hide in the rotala. Tend to come out later in the evening, but are spooked easily.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Consider too much light? Also more hiding places can result in less hiding as they feel they are near a "safe zone" more often and feel more at ease.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I barely have any light right now, simple t8's, i have a Ray2 coming tommorow, but i have no plants because i get like .5 PAR


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Lots of hiding spaces and lots of friends to play with make for happy cory cats. I don't know what you tank is like as far as the hiding spots go, but getting 3-5 more corys will definitely make them happier and more outgoing.


----------

